# Bob Gets a New Shed



## bobscarle (3 May 2006)

Well the time came when the garage was just too small. I had to move out. We have a patch of land by the side of the house which was not being used and thought it would make a nice place for a new workshop (shed). The ground slopes so it would have to be dug out and leveled, no easy task when you have clay soil. Work started over the Easter holiday.

The biggest possible size is about 16' x 8' so one was duly ordered, a Walton, Heavy duty, Double Door shed.

Ben's turn to dig. Note the supervisor!!!






There's nothing like light, well drained soil......





Getting there





The shed is up, the roof is on. In the garage power was always a problem. Plenty of sockets in here. Some of the tools are now in the shed and the workbench.





This is a cabinet for the new Bosch table saw. More pictures of this later.





So there we are. The next job is for an electrician to come in, test the wiring and connect the armoured cable. Then we will have power and light and the fun can really start.

More pictures soon.

Bob


----------



## Newbie_Neil (3 May 2006)

Hi Bob

Well done, it's really coming on a storm.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## CHJ (3 May 2006)

Good project *Bob*, before you get too settled; are you putting in any insulation?

Some rockwool/fibreglass infill and plasterboard lining would make a world of difference in temperature control both winter and summer and help considerably with noise reduction for the neighbors.

Nows the time to do it although the extra expense may not be welcome.

Don't forget the Alarm System either!


----------



## Philly (3 May 2006)

Looking great, Bob!
Philly


----------



## dedee (3 May 2006)

Nice Job, Bob.

I echo the point about insulation and internal cladding. It's a right PITA to fit after all you kit is installed. 

Andy


----------



## Adam (3 May 2006)

Looks like a great spot! Don't envy that clay though.

Adam


----------



## Gill (3 May 2006)

That's bringing back lots of good memories for me. When I bought my shed-cum-workshop it was such an exciting time, anticipating the pleasure I'd have woodworking. May your new workplace bring you the happiness that mine has brought me.

Gill


----------



## devonwoody (3 May 2006)

Now you just need a timber store, and just average kind of weather and ???????????


----------



## Pete W (3 May 2006)

Looks like a place you'll be very happy .

The site supervisor in the first pic made me smile :lol:


----------



## Woodythepecker (3 May 2006)

Nice one Bob, a lot of hard work, but it's well worth it.

Regards

Woody


----------



## Greenfield Bob (3 May 2006)

Hi Bob,
Nice looking shop, I hope you post more pictures when you are finished.

From another Bob


----------



## Mcluma (3 May 2006)

dedee":yx6azqkj said:


> Nice Job, Bob.
> 
> I echo the point about insulation and internal cladding. It's a right PITA to fit after all you kit is installed.
> 
> Andy



I agree with this.

Its not much work, but a world of difference


----------



## Paul Chapman (3 May 2006)

Looking good, Bob. You did well digging out all that clay.

Paul


----------



## bobscarle (4 May 2006)

Thanks everybody for your words of encouragement. I fully intend to insulate and clad the inside of the shed hopefully soon. The electrician came yesterday and connected the new armoured cable, so I now have power and light.

I have been looking at insulation. I have used fibreglass in the past but it seems that the smallest thickness is 100mm and I am concerned that if I squash this it may loose some of it insulating properties. The other product I have been looking at is aluminium coated bubble wrap. I have never used this but the blurb sounds good. Does anybody have any experience with insulation and could offer an opinion?

I had thought of using 12mm ply to clad the walls, is this a reasonable choice or overkill?

I am in the process of making some simple cabinets, on wheels, for the mitre saw, thicknesser, etc to sit on, similar to the one I made for the table saw. I will post some pictures if anybody is interested.

Bob


----------



## dedee (4 May 2006)

Bob, 
12mm may be overkill IMHO. Perhaps it depends what, if anything you want to hang directly onto the cladding. I have used scrap hardboard, from the backs of old cabinets, in my workshop as it is only needed to prevent the insulation from falling out.

Andy


----------



## Waka (4 May 2006)

Bob

When's to WS warming?

Goning to be nice and cosy in there.


----------



## CHJ (4 May 2006)

bobscarle":1h11fbg9 said:


> ...snip..
> I have been looking at insulation. I have used fibreglass in the past but it seems that the smallest thickness is 100mm ...snipp... Does anybody have any experience with insulation and could offer an opinion?...snip...



You can get 50mm fibre glass in slabs, used for cavity insulation, and I personally would use 13mm plaster board, It will deaden sound better and be easier to cut, just run a stanley knife down one side and hinge it to crack then slit remaining paper on other side.

Fitting objects to walls is no problem as you can span your verticals with battens etc.


----------



## devonwoody (4 May 2006)

dedee":31fsv2yr said:


> Bob,
> 12mm may be overkill IMHO. Perhaps it depends what, if anything you want to hang directly onto the cladding. I have used scrap hardboard, from the backs of old cabinets, in my workshop as it is only needed to prevent the insulation from falling out.
> 
> Andy



And keep the draughts out when the knots shrink.


----------



## Mcluma (4 May 2006)

dedee":r7khfulj said:


> Bob,
> 12mm may be overkill IMHO. Perhaps it depends what, if anything you want to hang directly onto the cladding. I have used scrap hardboard, from the backs of old cabinets, in my workshop as it is only needed to prevent the insulation from falling out.
> 
> Andy



No 12mm is no overkill in my opinion, as it is flat and strong and will give a whole lot more stability to the shed.

Secondly i would use the polystyrene sheets, they are easy to use and do not give you ichy arms and hands :wink:


----------



## mrbingley (4 May 2006)

bobscarle":3ohqii1g said:


> I have been looking at insulation. I have used fibreglass in the past but it seems that the smallest thickness is 100mm and I am concerned that if I squash this it may loose some of it insulating properties. The other product I have been looking at is aluminium coated bubble wrap. I have never used this but the blurb sounds good. Does anybody have any experience with insulation and could offer an opinion?
> 
> Bob



Bob
I used the 100mm insulation from B&Q, cut it to fit and then split into two 50mm thick pieces.
Did double the coverage and seems to work pretty well as far as insulating the shed goes, definitely warmer in winter.

Chris.


----------



## woodbloke (10 May 2006)

> bobscarle wrote:
> ...snip..
> I have been looking at insulation. I have used fibreglass in the past but it seems that the smallest thickness is 100mm ...snipp... Does anybody have any experience with insulation and could offer an opinion?...snip...



I used 50mm slabs of Rockwool in the wall space, available from your local builders merchants. Very good stuff, easily cut to size with a sharp kitchen knife - Rob


----------



## bobscarle (21 May 2006)

A little update on progress

The shed is finished (as far as the kit of parts that arrived is concerned). I now have power (lots of sockets) and lights. I was given a double glazed window by my brother and I bought a second one for a tenner off ebay. They are now fitted as you can see.







I even made a windowsill to hold the important things like a mug of tea.





I have made two fairly simple cabinets to sit the mitre saw and the thicknesser on. The cabinets are on locking casters so they can be moved around. When locked they do not move in use.





Unfortunately insulating the walls will have to wait a few months while the bank balance recovers. I hope this will be in time for the winter.


----------



## Geordie Joiner (21 May 2006)

Looking good Bob

What a fantastic excuse for a new shed, out grown the garage. She didn't see that comming did she.

I mean 16x8 workshop. Even my wife would have worked out that's the same size as a single garage.

GJ


----------



## Mcluma (21 May 2006)

looking good with the windows, lights is always important in a workshop


----------



## dedee (22 May 2006)

Bob, double glazing in the workshop - good job. The windows are different sizes so did you cut one of the holes yourself or just enlarge an existing one?

Andy


----------



## bobscarle (22 May 2006)

Andy, You are right the windows are different sizes. The far one, shown in the second picture, was the easiest. All I had to do was enlarge the existing window opening. I put a new piece under the window and pieces to each side.

The other window is taller but not as wide. This meant that the opening had to be made considerably taller but I had about 800mm to the side to fill in. I made a new frame to fit the window and used the boards that I had cut out from the two windows to board the opening, it actually worked out quite well.

Double glazing in the shed is done more for security than any other reason, although the extra draught proofing in the winter will be appreciated. These windows will be a lot harder to break in through than the thin plastic windows supplied. For the same reason, my next job will be the doors. I would like to keep the double doors but have something much stronger and more secure.

BTW, I had a talk to the local "Crime Risk Manager" (yes, that is what the Crime Prevention Officer is called now). He had a number of good ideas for security including fitting a concreted floor anchor and marking tools with a "Smart Water" pen. He sent me 2 booklets and several web links.

Bob


----------



## prawnking (30 May 2006)

any chance of posting the web links on security i am abit concerned now my tool collection is starting to get bigger
cheers


----------



## Newbie_Neil (30 May 2006)

Hi Geordie



Geordie Joiner":1tpd3b12 said:


> I mean 16x8 workshop. Even my wife would have worked out that's the same size as a single garage.



I don't thnk it's the same if it's in metres. :wink: 

Mind you, if Bob got away with that I'd want him to speak to the LOML.

Cheers
Neil


----------

